# Ok...So The NAVY Confirms The Videos Are Real.....What Are " THEY " Not Releasing !!!!!



## nononono (Sep 17, 2019)

*UFO ( Or whatever they are..... ) Video's are now confirmed to be authentic.*
*What else is the Military and the Government NOT releasing to the public....*

*Hmmmmm ........*


*



*


----------

